# Aftermarket touchscreen



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD installed in my cruze and I love it. It is so much better than the stock radio, I Personally have had a touch screen in every car i have owned and i missed it to much to not have one. The install was very easy it only took about an hour, the part that took the longest was just running the wires for the switch I have so that i can watch movies while driving. But if you have any questions about what kinds to use or how to install it feel free to ask me!


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

I have ordered a Sony XNV660Bt deck, I am also going to get a Metra GMOS-044 interface which is supposed to retain the panel functions, and the Metra 99-3011S dash kit to fit the new deck in.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Knock yourself out and ask quetions.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a JVC unit with nav that I will sell you, completely wired for the Cruzes, with the trim piece and every thing, steering wheel controls, I mean every thing. . .


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> I have a Pioneer AVH-P4300DVD installed in my cruze and I love it. It is so much better than the stock radio, I Personally have had a touch screen in every car i have owned and i missed it to much to not have one. The install was very easy it only took about an hour, the part that took the longest was just running the wires for the switch I have so that i can watch movies while driving. But if you have any questions about what kinds to use or how to install it feel free to ask me!


hey bubby does your headunit have navigation through an iphone?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

It does have Navi yes but not through an iPhone


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

did you buy the extra navi piece? or did it come with it?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pics of your systems guys.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Opps!

I forgot to add the link.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/4546-nav-systems-aftermarket-look-stock.html


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweet sounds awsome! Thanks man! so then its pretty simple when it comes to the wiring then? And ya i have never had a touchscreen in any of my cars before but im looking to change that with my cruze i want to put a nice looking touchscreen in there and so i can watch dvds on those long road trips lol


----------



## paintballpimp (Feb 28, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I have a JVC unit with nav that I will sell you, completely wired for the Cruzes, with the trim piece and every thing, steering wheel controls, I mean every thing. . .
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


Do you still have this?


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

paintballpimp said:


> Do you still have this?


Sent you a pm. I also just re-read that. It is the steering wheel control wiring harness. Not the actual controls.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone4S app


----------



## Carlos15 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey can you post a pic of your headunit in your chevy cruze please!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, so it's not quite "in-dash", but I saw this pop up on Lifehacker the other day: Cheskitech: Nexus 7 Custom Dash Mount


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

More like life-mock up. Hehe
I think the point is to make it look like it possibly came from the dealer or custom fabricator.


----------

